# some good teeth hogs caught Saturday



## floridahogdoghunter (Dec 25, 2012)

first hog caught, found by my 10 month dog in the pic weighed him at 270 caught by my buddys running catch dog and she got wrecked. second hog also a good barr found by the same dog and caught with the same dog, turned him loose... same dog bayed this barr and a nother good barr at the same time.. are catch dog was done for so we shot the one hog, the second hog ran off and my budies dog ran it and bayed up but we called her off.. never have i caught that many barrs in one day i geuss the cowbays are barring them and turning back loose the first hog had only one ear all the hogs had cut ears and bobed tails


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Dec 25, 2012)

it wouldnt let me upload the other pic... those are 2 diferrent hogs


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Dec 25, 2012)

fixed it


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

good looking dog .


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks she doin pretty well


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 26, 2012)

Is that an Air Boat? Seriously?  Wow..............I will be down to Bradenton in April............Can I go?  That is Awesome!! Good Piney Wood Rooters too


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Is that an Air Boat? Seriously?  Wow..............I will be down to Bradenton in April............Can I go?  That is Awesome!! Good Piney Wood Rooters too



sorry bud just saw this yes its a airboat. i havent been on the boats for awhile its my buddys and he is always out of state working. i dont no what april you are talking about but if is next years april (didnt see what the date was when you wrote that) i can try to set something up but no guarantees due to his work


----------



## jaredbeecher (Aug 7, 2013)

Good hogs!!!!


----------

